# Hookerz tackle hooks



## Jim (Nov 12, 2007)

This will be the final review of 2007, but I expect answers to come in even throughout next year because some of us are not lucky enough to fish throughout the year.

The hook is probably one of the most important components when fishing plastics. Without a sharp hook or a hook that can penetrate, you have nothing. Hooks that bend or break do not belong in any our arsenal. 

So why this review? I feel as though I'm programmed to buy Gamakatsu hooks no matter what. I will not look at other brands. At $2.50+ for 5 hooks, there has to be a better solution.

There is a small company called Hookerztackle that makes there own hooks at awesome prices. I want to see how they compare to the big boys. I have read that it is an awesome hook and that it can not be beat for quality, sharpness and price. I need to see and test these to be able to tell for myself. This is where you guys come in. Do the hooks live up to there name?

Direct from the website:
https://www.hookerztackle.com/

*Why these hooks?* 
Because we at Hookerz feel our product can rival allother big name production companies for needle point sharpness. All our hooks are produced from the highest quality surgical carbon steel wire. They go through wet grinding then high speed buffing and finally chemical dipping to achieve an absolute razor point. 
*Is sharper better? *
Yes, we believe with hooks as scary sharp as ours, fish will have a harder time ejecting out your bait when hooksets are missed or go unnoticed. The end result...more fish in the boat. 
*How about price?* 
This one is my absolute favorite, we offer 2X's the quantity of hooks as all competitors at the same retail cost. The result 50% cheaper prices! Even larger discounts in Pro sized units!

*Review*
I am ordering 300 of the EWG hooks in the sizes 1/0, 2/0, 3/0, 4/0, 5/0, and 1.






You will be allowed up to 10 hooks (please choose a couple of sizes at least). Pick any size you use or want to try. I will pacakage them separately and mail them off to you. Please respond here buy saying you want in on the review, and that you want three of the 5/0, two of the 4/0 etc etc etc.....

I would like honest, professional, feedback about quality, sharpness, and durability compared to the hooks you normally use. I do plan on sending hookerz this link so they can see the feedback.

Please PM me if you have any questions, and only take the hooks if you are going to do the review seriously.

Here we will track the size and how many are left for your choosing (up to 10)
*1/0 -19*
Esquired - 3
Nickk - 3
jkbiocz - 3
shamoo - 3
Fishin NJ -2
Bassaddict - 3
BoatMechanic - 2
nicdicarlo - 2
little anth - 4
bcritch - 3
redbug - 3
*2/0 -16*
Esquired - 3
Nickk - 3
jkbiocz - 3
shamoo - 3
Fishin NJ -3
Bassaddict - 2
BoatMechanic - 3
nidicarlo - 2
Fishinsmylife - 2
bcritch - 3
jawz13 - 2
redbug - 3
Shinerman77 - 3
*3/0 -09*
Nickk - 4
Fishin NJ -3
shamoo - 3
BoatMechanic - 3
Bassaddict - 3
Waterwings - 3
litllte anth - 6 
Fishinsmylife - 4
bcritch - 2
jawz13 - 5
redbug - 3
Shinerman - 2
*4/0 -35*
jkbiocz - 3
Bassaddict - 2
SMdave - 3
Waterwings - 2
bcritch - 2
jawz13 - 3
*5/0 -36*
nicdicarlo - 3
smdave - 5
Waterwings - 2
Fishinsmylife - 4
*1 -41*
Esquired - 2
Fishin NJ -2
BoatMechanic - 2
nicdicarlo - 3


*3.5X Flippin Hook:*
*3/0-8*
Little Anth - 2
*4.5/0-8*
Little Anth - 2
*5.5/0-10*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

I am in!

size 1, 1/0 and 2/0 are what I use the most

a few of each will do me fine

so I guess I should put

Hook Size #1
Quantity: 2

Hook Size #1/0
Quantity: 3

Hook Size #2/0
Quantity: 3



I like Sickle Style hooks if they make those
Great Idea Mr. James 

Oh yeah - I use Matzuo America Sickle hooks for just about everything. EWG worm hooks, for plastic, sickle baitholders for salt water fishing in various sizes.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in!

I would like:


4- 3/0
3- 2/0
3- 1/0


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds good, all I use is gamakatsu with the occasional owner hook. I will be anxious to try them out. 

4/0- 3

3/0-3

2/0-3

Thanks


----------



## shamoo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in Mr. Jim, 1/0=3, 2/0=3, I also like the gammy skipgap 3/0 for tubes and beavers


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

*You will be allowed up to 10 hooks *

I missed this the 1st time around


----------



## shamoo (Nov 12, 2007)

Mr. Jim may I get 3=3/0 if it isnt too late thans my friend, thanks Mr. Esquired


----------



## BoatMechanic (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Jim,

I would like
1/0- 2 

2/0- 3 

3/0 - 3 

#1- 2 


Thanks alot


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 12, 2007)

Im in jim, ill take a few for the review

3 - 1/0
2 - 2/0
3 - 3/0
2 - 4/0


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 12, 2007)

Jim, I'll try out some of the 1 , 1/0, 2/0, and a couple5/0s if possible. Thanks.

size 1 - 3
size 1/0- 2
size 2/0 - 2
size 5/0 - 3


----------



## SMDave (Nov 12, 2007)

Size 5/0: 5
Size 4/0: 3
Please! Thanks Jim!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 12, 2007)

I usually buy Gamakatsu's as well, sometimes Owners, which are sharper, but have a broader point, like a knife, which can DEVASTATE delicate plastics.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 12, 2007)

Heck, count me in also. I always use Gammy EWG's, so I guess I'll try the following sizes if possible:

5/0: 2
4/0: 2
3/0: 3

Thanks!


----------



## little anth (Nov 12, 2007)

ill try 

1/0 -4 

3/0 -6

thanks jim 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

little anth said:


> ill try 1/0 or 3/0 or 2/0 a im easly pleased
> 
> thanks jim 8)



Put down how many - limit 10 hooks per tester


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 13, 2007)

If possible, I'd like
4 3/0
4 5/0
2 2/0
Thanks


----------



## bcritch (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd like to review.

1/0 - 3
2/0 - 3
3/0 - 2
4/0 - 2

Thank You Jim!


----------



## little anth (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks jim i just wanted to say how sweet this cite it. i have been to a few with nothing but fighting. with the free hooks and shamano sticker this is so cool. everyone here is nice and knologeable and i just wanted to say this is sweet and keep it up guys.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 13, 2007)

i think ill try 10 3/0 hooks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2007)

Ken - you got it right

I think the 1st thing that we need to do is offer a comparison with or "other" hooks, that way you can do more then say, Hmmm, seemed sharp. . . .


----------



## SMDave (Nov 13, 2007)

And remember, these are not just free tackle give aways. You are expected to do a review on these, whether a few sentences or 20 paragraphs get your point across.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but this is open to active members. Someone who just joined the day this topic started shouldn't be able to get this stuff. I'm not saying this is the case but someone could just join for some free hooks then never come back to the forum. It seems like Jaws is taking advantage of Jim. I hope I'm wrong and that he will continue to post here but the product review is "free for active members." Just my take on it


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but this is open to active members. Someone who just joined the day this topic started shouldn't be able to get this stuff. I'm not saying this is the case but someone could just join for some free hooks then never come back to the forum. It seems like Jaws is taking advantage of Jim. I hope I'm wrong and that he will continue to post here but the product review is "free for active members." Just my take on it



Yes you are correct! I am going to give jawz the benefit of the doubt and hope he contributes. My active users minimum post is low... 4 posts a month. 

An example and a learning experience was the Angler of the year contest. One winner never posted or even came back to acknowledge winning or thanks or anything. That in my opinion is BS, because I could of picked someone else who is active. This is still a learning experience and we are winging it.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr.Jim you are a good man my friend and I would hate to think of anyone taking advantage of a good thing, so come on Mr. Jawz, let us know if your a true member or one of these lurkers just jumping on something for free, if you are than you are taking away from the membership. I would have never thought someone would be so underhanded :evil:


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

my bad guy not trying to take advantage here just started fresh water fishing and i saw the free hooks and in thought it was good idea to try and get some didnt mean to come off on the wrong foot like that im not a scamer and i would really like to have some good clean fun on this site


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

jawz13 said:


> my bad guy not trying to take advantage here just started fresh water fishing and i saw the free hooks and in thought it was good idea to try and get some didnt mean to come off on the wrong foot like that im not a scamer and i would really like to have some good clean fun on this site



Not a problem Bud! Please stick around and share..thats all I ask.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

definitely thanks ill be sure to share


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Mr. jawz13, you have restored my faith in the human race, thank you for clarifying things, If I have offended you in any way I apologize.This is a young and flourishing site, we look forward to your input. Welcome my friend


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2007)

The hooks have been ordered!

There are plenty of hooks left, The numbers next to the sizes in Bold are what is left. You still have time to get in on it.

Please check your name and number to make sure I put down the correct amounts.


Jim


----------



## redbug (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim, 
you are the bomb!!!
if possible could I get 
3 each of 
1/0,2/0,3/0
I hope to get out a few more times before ice over

thanks

Wayne


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks alot guys didn't mean to cause trouble


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sorry too. I didn't mean to sound like a jerk or anything. Just trying to make sure someone wasn't stealin stuff from Jim when he does so much for us. Glad to hear that you're stickin around


----------



## shinerman77 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim could I get 3 of the 2/0 and 2 of the 3/0.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr. Jim, looks like you have a cult thing going on, Mess with Mr. Jim [-X and you get the wrong end of the tin boat where the sun dont shine


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Update:
I emailed hookerz about the hooks (I placed the order on the 15th) and there was glitch with the computer on there end. They apologized and said they would be sending the hooks priority.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

I was starten to get a little worried there Mr. Jim.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Guess what came in the mail today? (I feel like a kid in a candy store :mrgreen: ). The hooks came nicely packaged as you can see from the picture in thick sealable bags with hanger holes (I like that). They are also clearly marked on the back so you can see what kind and size they are. I opened up one package, looked them over and did the old scratch the nail test. Out of the package this looks like a high quality hook that is very sharp.

Added bonus.

Jason Cuda from HookerzTackle was nice enough to send me 30 additional hooks for free.

These are the 3.5X flippin hook.

*Taken right from the site:*
3.5X Flippin Hook: this hook was 2 years in the making. It was designed with a wide bite and slightly shorter shank to accomedate the use of screw in slip sinkers used in many flippin baits. The 3.5X carbon steel wire can withstand the rigors of braided line hooksets.The large barb makes hook removal with pliers almost mandatory. This hook is purely "Bad to the Bone". 






3/0 - 3.5X wire

4.5/0 - 3.5X wire 4/0 shank 5/0 bite

5.5/0 - 3.5X wire 5/0 shank 6/0 bite

7.5/0 - 3.5X wire 7/0 shank 8/0 bite

I got 10 each of the 3/0, 4.5/0, and 5.5/0.

Any flippers out there that use the screw in slip sinkers? If so and you want to try these hooks, let me know and I can send you 2-4 to try.

I will get the packages ready and try to get them all shipped by friday. 

Remember...This is a review. Keep it simple and fun. I want likes and dislikes, but keep it professional. One day someone will be researching hooks on google.com (or any search engine for that matter) and they will hit this site for sure, So your opinion will influence someones decision to buy or not buy a product.


----------



## little anth (Nov 28, 2007)

i do a lot of flippin and if you dont mind can you send me some???mabee 3/5 or 4.5/0 

i love flippin


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea Yippy skippy \/


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Just by Mr. Cudas actions tells me this a class act company, we might be onto a good thing here, that reminds me when charlie brewer left out a bag of my worms, i wanted to try a different color so i ordered one bag and they forgot to put it in, i called, just wanted them to be a little more careful and a week later he sent me 12 bags of that color. these are good people running these companys, people savvy, Ya gota love it.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2007)

> I will get the packages ready and try to get them all shipped by friday.



Cool! By golly I hope I get some decent (not so dang cold) weather so I can try them, hopefully catch some fish, and provide a review  . This cold weather tears me up!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll take a screw in weight or two if its not too much trouble. Did I miss the offered weights?


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

Jim,
I am planning a trip to Fla in Feb and All I do is flip the arrowheads for the big girls doing their thing that time of year. I also use the gambler rattling screw in weights .
So if you want to send a few my way I'll give them a good test and write a review ..
Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2007)

redbug said:


> I am planning a trip to Fla in Feb



What parts of FL are you headed redbug? Daytona?


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I'll take a screw in weight or two if its not too much trouble. Did I miss the offered weights?



Its just the hooks!


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

I head down to sebring every winter for a long weekend. I fish 2 ABA events while there one on toho and the other on Istapoga 
My father in law lives in sebring I have been snowed in twice over the years and had to stay an extra day 

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

*SIGN UP FOR THIS REVIEW IS OFFICIALLY OVER!*


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

I need Address for:

jkbiocz
nickk
jawz13
bcritch

PM me when you see this!


All the rest will go out Friday the 30th.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> I need Address for:
> 
> jkbiocz
> nickk
> ...




Bump!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 5, 2007)

I got my hooks today too. But I think there is a problem? I have 10 5/0 and 6 4/0 hooks. 16 hooks? Thanks Jim! 16 more hooks lol! Tell me if you want any back so I can send them to you.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 5, 2007)

Seams to be a rash of people getting hooks going on thanks Jim .... I know ill be testing mine saturday if I could kick this nasty ear infection by then


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

SMDave said:


> I got my hooks today too. But I think there is a problem? I have 10 5/0 and 6 4/0 hooks. 16 hooks? Thanks Jim! 16 more hooks lol! Tell me if you want any back so I can send them to you.



Is that where they all went? I thought I was counting wrong. :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 5, 2007)

Jim said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > I got my hooks today too. But I think there is a problem? I have 10 5/0 and 6 4/0 hooks. 16 hooks? Thanks Jim! 16 more hooks lol! Tell me if you want any back so I can send them to you.
> ...


Yipee! Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

i got mine today - will start the intensive testing!


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

What are your initial thoughts out of the package guys?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 5, 2007)

I noticed they seem very strong, and don't bend with force (which believe it or not, some worm hooks do). The points are actually very sharp and are pretty much on par with Gamakatsu's! Although some of the points are kind of dull (inconsistency). Some are extremely sharp however. I noticed the eyes of the hook are different than Gamakatsu's. I noticed Gammy's are closed (I think, just drawing this back from memory), while these are open, well not open, but just the shank of the hook looped into a circle. But the eyes seem strong too. Unless you are using .05 lb. test braid, you should be fine with the eyes (I think). Further information to come in 2008! It's SNOWING again!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Jim said:


> What are your initial thoughts out of the package guys?



Initial thoughts

I took out some other hooks that I have to do a side by side comparison

Test subjects;

HookerZ 1/0
Gamakatsu EWG 1/0
Matzou America EWG Sickle 1/0

HookerZ 2/0
Mustad Ultra Lock 2/0
VMC David Fritts Fast Grip 2/0 (not in photo)









The initial difference between the HookerZ and the other brands is that the shank length after the offset bend is much shorter. 

The point on the HookerZ hooks is also longer before the barb then any of the other brands. 

The wire diameter is less then the Mustad (as tested, Mustad's fine wire hook is thinner) greater then the Matzuo and the same as the VMC and Gama. hook. 

HookerZ hook gap is the same as Gama. greater then the Matzuo and less then VMC

HookerZ point in relationship to the shaft of the hook sits slightly outside the shank. Gama. and VMC alighn to the shaft. Mustad and Matzuo align slighty inside teh shaft.

HookrZ barb is small as is Gama. Mustad and Matzou have slightly larger barbs and VMC uses a triple barb completely different then any other.

I will perform some tests to compare all the brands listed and post my results. I plan on doing a stress (breaking point) test, penetration test, corrosion test and ease of use test. Given the weather, field testing is not possible until spring


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2007)

got my hooks to day, they are sharp, they seem to be made of a thicker metal, I kinda like that, slider has a hook that is thicker than their other hooks called pro, reminds me of that.


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

nice i should get mine tomorrow mabee then


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

*All Hooks have been sent!*


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Santa Jim!

Rec'd mine in the mail today, and looking forward to using them and providing a review! What size would be good to use with the Buzz Frogs (t-rigged?).


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 6, 2007)

Got mine today. This weekend, the highs are in the 70's so I will hopefully be able to report how well they work.


----------



## jawz13 (Dec 6, 2007)

just got my hooks today thanks alot jim for this Christmas present ill comment later with a review about the hooks thanks


----------



## little anth (Dec 6, 2007)

thaks for the hooks jim i got em today. they look sweet those flippin hooks look unbreakable. those are sweet hopefully ill give em some action soon but i doubt it. it might have to wait till spring


----------



## little anth (Dec 6, 2007)

lol my lakes have some ice on em and werstling is 6 days a week and this week its 7 :roll:


----------



## little anth (Dec 6, 2007)

yea its pretty nasty me and jaws are stuck in hell :twisted: jk thanks man


----------



## Nickk (Dec 6, 2007)

I got my hooks today and they look sweet! Whoever said they look like a cross between Gammies and Owner is spot on. They have a nice thick, strong looking shank and a very sharp point. The finish is like black chrome, quite fetching that!


Now, if that water would just soften up so I could use them!


----------



## little anth (Dec 6, 2007)

yea im waitin for the same thing man :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Little Anth, got a christmas tourney(wrestling)coming up? good luck to you and Mr. 13 :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

those hookers, where the eye is, is shorter than the gammy, I think that falls right in my wheelhouse sometimes i like to run the head of a senko bout a half inch up the line so when you move it a little bit just the head moves.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 7, 2007)

We need a "standardized " format for this review - I will try top think up something so we can get something out of it


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2007)

esquired said:


> We need a "standardized " format for this review - I will try top think up something so we can get something out of it



GREAT idea!  

PM me with what you got or start another topic in like the watering hole section.! Lets not make this thread the "we should". "we should not" for reviews.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 7, 2007)

esquired said:


> We need a "standardized " format for this review - I will try top think up something so we can get something out of it



Outstanding idea Esquired, I think all product reviews should be in a standard format which would give members a better idea how a product actually was rather than veag statements like "it had a nice fall rate" or "it had nice action". IMO SMDaves reviews are the most helpful, I like the 1 to 10 rateing and then his thoughts on that category


----------



## SMDave (Dec 7, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > We need a "standardized " format for this review - I will try top think up something so we can get something out of it
> ...


I like my reviews too


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

My inital thoughts were that I was unimpressed, they seamed to be ununiform, they were on the dull side, the barb was too small and part of the black nickle finish was missing from 1/2 of one of the hooks. Ill rate Gamakatsu a 10/10 as the gold standard, compared to that on looks and first impressions alone id give them a 4/10, this batch of hooks left me wondering if they were quality control rejects that were sold at cut rate prices.







*Edit* if you look close at the 3/0 you can see the missing finish


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

yea i think i see it, yes we are going to pa next week mr shamoo :wink: thanks


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, I finally got my hooks yesterday...I was getting a little worried since a lot of other guys already got theirs. Anyway, the sizes I asked for are 1, 1/0, 2/0, and 5/0 (thanks for the extra 5/0s Jim!). I took them out and compared them to one another, not to any other hooks. My observations:

*Color*: Black nickel was uniform 
*Weight*: They seem to be slightly thinner than a comparable size Gammy/Owner/Eagleclaw. They look to be about the same gauge as a Slider style hook. I like the thin wire for the smaller hooks. However, for the larger sizes, a heavier gauge would be more appropriate. Generally, for the type of fishing I usually do, I don't require a heavy gauge hook.
*Gap/bend*: The gaps are PRETTY uniform throughout the batch. However, the offset bend near the eyes are all over the place. This doesn't bother me a whole lot, but it says something about Hookers QA/QC process. I like that the distance between the eye and the offset kink is relatively short. This would work well when using a screw in type weight.
*Point*: I wasn't that impressed. Sharp, but not dangerously sharp. Looks like a conical point, similar to Gammies, unlike the Owner knife style point. I have some Gammy circle hooks that I am afraid to tie up in the dark because they are so sharp. Certain hooks may require a quick file to polish the point a little before you.

I don't do that much T-rigging, but with these hooks I will make more attempts for the field test. I plan on using the size 1s for wacky/drop shotting, the 1/0s and 2/0s for T-rigging and C-rigging, and the 5/0s for T-rigging larger baits and rugging floating worms/frogs over pads and grass. 

I will try to compare the hookerz with some other hooks I have. Overall first impression: While somewhat inconsistent in their construction, I would probably purchase these hooks for certain applications, depending on the price.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

man, I gotta look closer at those!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 19, 2008)

I hadn't gotten a chance to really check these hooks out in the field until the other day. I tied on a 2/0 to fish a small stickbait Texas Rigged. I set the hook once and had a fish on for a few seconds. I reeled in and the hook hadn't penetrated the worm. I figured that was a user error. I used a 4/0 hook on a Texas Rigged Hardnose lizard. I set the hook once with a 1 second fight. I reel in the bait and look at the hook. The tip was bent and that cost me a fish. I put a new hook on and caught a bass shortly thereafter. I looked through my batch and one more hook had a bent tip. Also, a few hooks had spots that looked tarnished and slightly discolored, but I kept them hoping that they were still fine


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I hadn't gotten a chance to really check these hooks out in the field until the other day. I tied on a 2/0 to fish a small stickbait Texas Rigged. I set the hook once and had a fish on for a few seconds. I reeled in and the hook hadn't penetrated the worm. I figured that was a user error. I used a 4/0 hook on a Texas Rigged Hardnose lizard. I set the hook once with a 1 second fight. I reel in the bait and look at the hook. The tip was bent and that cost me a fish. I put a new hook on and caught a bass shortly thereafter. I looked through my batch and one more hook had a bent tip. Also, a few hooks had spots that looked tarnished and slightly discolored, but I kept them hoping that they were still fine



Thanks for the update...Very interesting.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the chance to try the hooks. Looks like rain/snow mix maybe tonight, and again Thursday possibly :x .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used them off and on but have not paid much attention becuase the bites are few and far between. I will do some additional testing once Spring truly arrives


----------



## redbug (Feb 19, 2008)

I will be testing mine this weekend the hooks are packed in the tackle bag for my trip to Fla.

Wayne


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Is this still on, or are they all gone?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2008)

BoatMechanic said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I would like
> 1/0- 2
> ...



Where is Boat Mechanic anyway?


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> *SIGN UP FOR THIS REVIEW IS OFFICIALLY OVER!*



Over backpain! But Im thinking up some new ones for this year! Stay tuned! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry for the dumb question, didn't read all 10 pages :lol:


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2008)

I used the 2/0 hooks with BASSADDICTS baits and caught a bunch of fish they had a nice point but i did take a hook hone to the before fishing I will continue to use these hooks in the future

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2008)

Still gonna be awhile before I test them.............it's 34 degrees & friggin' blowing snow like crazy here at the moment! :shock:


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 26, 2008)

I cant beleive i missed this tread  . I'm a Gamakatsu guy to the end, but I will pick up some of these and give them a shot. They look pretty good.


----------

